# Dare you to help me get into that Competition Bikini!!!



## BikiniDare (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok so here is my diet...I know the first thing you are probably going to say is I don't eat enough and I know this. Need help on putting together meals....especially since I am driving all over the place every day and do not have access to a microwave. Packing a cooler is an option just not for anything that has to be super cold as I live in Florida and its always cooking the inside of my car!!

Restrictions - gluten free and NO MORE than 50 g net carbs a day (this is per dr's orders due to body's reaction to carbs)

Breakfast - 1/2 cup gluten free oatmeal
                 Protein shake

Mid morning meal - bowl of all natural chicken noodle soup

Lunch - PB&J sandwich or chicken Cobb with avocado salad

Mid afternoon - protein shake

Dinner - usually ground turkey burger patty 
              Steamed veggies

I do 45 min cardio every morning, simple full body weights 2-3 times per week, run 3 miles 2-3 times per week.

Supplements
Multi vitamin
Alphamine (1 scoop in am, 1 scoop around 1-2 pm)
Udo's oils (1tbsp at dinner)
Raspberry ketone (1 tablet in am)

GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS!!! I am not losing any weight and I NEED TO ASAP!!!!!!!!! I want to lose at least 70 lbs and compete in my first show in the next 18-24 months!!! It's a huge goal and I'm determined to get this shit done!!!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ever try Atkins (under 20 carbs)
I did it for 4 months and dropped 55lbs


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gluten free is tricky. My girl just went to a gluten free diet 4 days ago so it's all new to me. There's a ton of food with gluten in geez! Honestly with having kind of a specialty diet, your best bet would be a nutritionist bikini. Good luck on your goal! There's some good women here that can keep you motivated. Jenner's a strong dedicated tough sumumabitch. Keep in contact with her and get you a good nutritionist.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2012)

BikiniDare said:


> Ok so here is my diet...I know the first thing you are probably going to say is I don't eat enough and I know this. Need help on putting together meals....especially since I am driving all over the place every day and do not have access to a microwave. Packing a cooler is an option just not for anything that has to be super cold as I live in Florida and its always cooking the inside of my car!!
> 
> Restrictions - gluten free and NO MORE than 50 g net carbs a day (this is per dr's orders due to body's reaction to carbs)
> 
> ...



Well, the issue is how picky are you when it comes to food as far as eating it cold/room temp? You will have to pack your own food if that's your actual goal because eating out will not help you reach it.

This was a diet I was on for a while and it worked great. There are only two meals with carbs and I'm not sure how many each had as I wasn't limited like you. If it's more than 50g, just scale it back a little. If you stick to this 100 %, you will lose weight...I know this



*Meal 1*
4 whole eggs, 2 egg whites
1/3 cup oatmeal or 1/4 cup Cream of rice (I'm sure there are gluten free versions) 
1/2 grapefruit 


*Meal 2*
5oz chicken or extra lean turkey
1/2 cup of rice 


*Meal 3*
5 oz 4-7% lean beef
Salad


*Meal 4 *
5oz chicken or extra lean turkey
Salad w 1 TBSP extra virgin olive oil 


*Meal 5*
5oz 4-7 % lean beef 
Salad 


*Meal 6*
Humapro (This can be purchased at pretty much any health supp. store, it's in powder form and all you do is add water. It's an awesome protein drink without the carbs, fats and sugar)
1/3 cup nuts (Almonds)
Salad


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

good advice jen.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like you are in the same boat a lot of us are. I keep several packs of Bumble Bee Albacore Steaks with me at all times. These are not your regular and they taste amazing and the best part is the macros per serving:

1 equals 160 calories
1 gram fat
50mg cholesterol
370mg sodium (much lower than can tuna)
36gm protein.

Finding them in the store can be difficult. I order them on line from amazon.

Just a suggestion for something on the run!

Good luck,
Grind


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Well, the issue is how picky are you when it comes to food as far as eating it cold/room temp? You will have to pack your own food if that's your actual goal because eating out will not help you reach it.
> 
> This was a diet I was on for a while and it worked great. There are only two meals with carbs and I'm not sure how many each had as I wasn't limited like you. If it's more than 50g, just scale it back a little. If you stick to this 100 %, you will lose weight...I know this
> 
> ...



That is some seriously clean eating Jenner! NICE!!!


Bikini, if you are dead set on competing and need to lose 70lbs, I would highly suggest hiring someone to do your nutrition for you.  I have used Spongy at Helios Nutrition.  He dropped me from 260 to 235 for a competition without too much agony and most importantly, without losing my lean mass!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Sounds like you are in the same boat a lot of us are. I keep several packs of Bumble Bee Albacore Steaks with me at all times. These are not your regular and they taste amazing and the best part is the macros per serving:
> 
> 1 equals 160 calories
> 1 gram fat
> ...



This is still to much, she needs to stay away from packaged food 99%


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> That is some seriously clean eating Jenner! NICE!!!
> 
> 
> Bikini, if you are dead set on competing and need to lose 70lbs, I would highly suggest hiring someone to do your nutrition for you.  I have used Spongy at Helios Nutrition.  He dropped me from 260 to 235 for a competition without too much agony and most importantly, without losing my lean mass!



Competing is serious business! I'm sure spongy could help her if she is looking for long term help


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> This is still to much, she needs to stay away from packaged food 99%



Bumble-Bee (70mg in five ounces) and Starkist (200 mg in 5 ounces) both have low sodium versions of solid white albacore tuna that are delicious. Sodium is HIGHLY over rated I cannot stand the taste of it anymore.

They sneek a lot of sodium in cottage cheese too btw. 

Jenn, I eat about as clean as you do... only larger quantities. Good to see you are putting fuel needs ahead of taste good.

Nail it down!
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 11, 2012)

I bring 3 chicken breasts to work. I hate microwaved chicken so I just eat it cold or semi cold.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 11, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Bumble-Bee (70mg in five ounces) and Starkist (200 mg in 5 ounces) both have low sodium versions of solid white albacore tuna that are delicious. Sodium is HIGHLY over rated I cannot stand the taste of it anymore.
> 
> They sneek a lot of sodium in cottage cheese too btw.
> 
> ...



yeah, I don't eat packaged foods but if for some reason I have to, and it's from a can, I rinse it.  Food is nothing but fuel to me always has been. I'd take a pill if it made me feel full...lol



Hollywood72 said:


> I bring 3 chicken breasts to work. I hate microwaved chicken so I just eat it cold or semi cold.



yep, this is me too...something about nuking grosses me out, rather have it cold


----------



## Jada (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree with the above comments, I would look at pm spongy since he is the diet guru on this board, he would be able to help u with ur goals.


----------

